# story for a school report



## Jemma (Sep 9, 2008)

Any particular kind of book you need, or any kinds of books you like?


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

well it has to be over 200 pages (required by my teacher) and i tend to like more modern stories and more recent releases


----------



## Jemma (Sep 9, 2008)

Twilight by Stephenie Meyer and A Great and Terrible Beauty by Libba Bray are two of my favorites.


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

thax . . . ive heard of that twilight book


----------



## Jemma (Sep 9, 2008)

I think everyone (or most people) have heard of that Twilight book :lol: It's huge at the moment. Though in my opinion that's the best one in the series, all the rest aren't that great.

Let me know if you want any more suggestions


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

apparently ive been forbided from reading that book . . . my friend threaten to kill me if i did


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Southern Justice is a story about a family race horse farm in Kentucky, It has revenage (sp), crime, alittle romance, and strong family coming together when thing turn together when things happen.


----------

